# NBA??



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

i know the usa team is playing now....but im talkin about the season coming up....the celtics line up is gonna do damage if they can get there team chemistry together....i think this season will be very entertaining....rashard lewis is playing for the magic now also....i just love the nba.....i can talk about it all day lol.....


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I think the Celtics are going to be better, but...

I don't agree with a lot of people. I don't think they will get to the eastern finals.

thats just what I am thinking though. 

I know the east is weak, but. Garnett is an awesome pickup, but I think people are over-reacting.

I am not a Miami fan, but I hope Wade is healthy this year, I love that guy.


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

This year may be the last year the Sonics will play in Seattle. 

We get to see Durant repping Sea-Town for at least a year! 

But they must stay where they are! Business sucks.


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

:dd


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

damn...i didnt even know that about seatle...that does suck...i really dont think the celts will do much either...i give them a couple years then they will be a force...i think if the heat can stay healthy they will be in the finals again....i just want to see all the teams play...i love how theres always these off season trades and stuff....one of my favorite players is dwight howard though...hes so ****in big....i think hes baby shaq, i really do lol....hes just so big and so young...hes a monster....and i wanna see that new guy from osu play for the blazers....i think this season is going to be entertaining.......


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

theturtle said:


> This year may be the last year the Sonics will play in Seattle.
> 
> We get to see Durant repping Sea-Town for at least a year!
> 
> But they must stay where they are! Business sucks.


Yeah what is Schultz problem, like $4 for a coffee isn't enough for him to keep the team in Seattle!


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

bignate said:


> damn...i didnt even know that about seatle...that does suck...i really dont think the celts will do much either...i give them a couple years then they will be a force...i think if the heat can stay healthy they will be in the finals again....i just want to see all the teams play...i love how theres always these off season trades and stuff....one of my favorite players is dwight howard though...hes so @#%$ big....i think hes baby shaq, i really do lol....hes just so big and so young...hes a monster....and i wanna see that new guy from osu play for the blazers....i think this season is going to be entertaining.......


that is funny. cause I think the same thing. I was watching the all star game, and I thought howard was shaq.
he is a freaking monster.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

NBA starts soon....im tryna see what the celtics do...i wanna know there record after the first 10 games....i think those games will show what they are really capable of, but then again, it may not mean a damn thing......and i wanna see if the heat stay healthy all year, cause i still think they will pull it out if there team stays healthy.....any thoughts???....


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Ya. the Celtics should be fine. Garnett will make a huge difference. ya. I am stating the obvious I realize.
I am thinking about it right now, and you just know he is going to change that team big time.
I hope Amare Stoudamaire does well, I have him on my fantasy team. 

I am curious about some rookies also, Horford on Atlanta, Conley jr. I wonder how they will do, season is just around the corner.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

I am definitely looking forward to this year in the NBA especially with the East being so much better. 

Boston is going to be great, but I still have Chicago ahead of them in the East and of course a few teams in West. I know Garnett is a strong guy, but if for some reason he happens to go down with an injury you can go ahead and count every game he's out a loss no matter who they play.

Atlanta and Memphis are not going to do much this year. Both teams have point guard issues and I don't see their rookie PGs stepping up this season. Al Horford could go for rookie of the year and we'd still see Atlanta in the lottery. But both teams have (and will have) some very sweet line-ups for the future.

And before pre-season I had my team, the Charlotte Bobcats, making the 8th seed in the playoffs over of Orlando, New York, and Miami...yeah the Charlotte Bobcats. I know you can't put much stock into pre-season games but we really don't look so good. One of the key ingredients for us to go anywhere this season was for Raymond Felton, our third year PG, to finally step-up and it doesn't look like he's improved a bit. And for which I thought we had a great off-season in retrospect has not turned out so well. Yeah we did acquire Jason Richardson, be we lost a lot of depth to free agency and to season-ending injuries BEFORE the season has even started. And I got to stop my ramblings here before I get too carried away, I know in all of the NBA fans around the world, about 9 of them are Charlotte Bobcat fans.


----------



## nwave (Sep 29, 2007)

Garnett is the ****ing man


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Let's _Go_ Rap-_tors_!

I'm so geeked for this season. The East better watch out.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

So the 07-08 regular season is underway and it looks like every team has now played at least one game, so how’s your teams looking so far haha

It's still way too early to make assumptions but just from what I gathered this morning...
Indiana, Atlanta, and Portland look surprisingly good so far
Toronto and Detroit are looking fantastic
Boston looks unstoppable (forget the Patriots could the Celtics go 82-0) /complete sarcasm
LeBron had a phenomenal game last night and I’ve never realized how much of a beast Ilgauskas is on the boards. They'll improve much more if and when Verijo returns.
New Orleans, Denver, Houston and San Antonio look good
Miami, New Jersey, Washington, Golden State, and surprisingly Chicago however do not.
The Sonics need to stay in Seattle
Kevin Durant for rookie of the year

and of course I left the best for last the Charlotte Bobcats looked great last night. Even though it doesn’t show on the scoreboard, the only thing that kept us from blowing out Milwaukee was our free throw shooting. Okafor shot a horrendous 3-13 from the line and no else really did any better. But our big four played very well, each had over 20 points (EDIT scratch that Okafor had 17), three had double-doubles, and all just played a great game, just great stats all across the board. Hopefully we can keep it up tonight in Miami.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

after reading that, the bucks? lol, there bound to lose...micheal redd needs to leave that city, state, team, everything, he needs to find a new home, cause he will never be the player he's supposed to be on that team, i think he has the dirtiest jumper in the game as of now, besides kobes and tmacs, and iversons....

anyways....heat are lookin awful, that whole front line is garbage, and alonzo isnt doing well, shaq is shaq, but he needs wade out there....i think boston has the greatest chance to get out of the east, they proved me wrong, i thought they would need a year or two to get chemistry....i think san antonio is coming out of the west, unless the rockets have a good year...

cavs are a bust though, there whole team is garbo, i heard they were supposed to get mike bibby but never closed the deal, and i dont see how honestly, he would have improved there team, and i think Z is too soft for em....

but, i dont know, its too early in the season for me to determine anything, i havent even seen all the teams ive wanted to see play yet...ive heard good things about the hawks though, which is surprising lol...


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Phoenix suns 

whats up with them...still playing little defense and their lineups are so small and soft and they went even softer i'd say with Grant "injury" Hill in the lineup...

Wish they'd play more like Dallas which runs when they can but is solid on defense and has a half court game also


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

yea...they dont got D, i still like how they got hill, its good to actually see him play, i cant even remember the last time he actually played this long.....i dont see the suns doing anything though.....

and shaq is done, he needs alot to get back, i thought he would be a beast, but he aint doin good at all....

im still liking the celts, they seem to be the only team makin moves.....


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

it seems like the NBA just fell off or somethin....rockets are a disapointment as usuall....oh yea, did you hear how yoa called his team, "soft"...lol, thats so funny coming from yoa, he's still a beast, but damn....

i dont know....is anyone still watching, all i know is the heat are garbage, and the only good teams are the celtics, spurs....and thats all i can think of, when thinking elite teams.....


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

I am so glad Detroit won tonight in Boston even more so in the way they won. Just going back to that last second three-pointer Ray Allen hit to beat us is still cringe worthy and to see them lose the game in a somewhat similar manner was just too great.

And that trade we made with Detroit the other night is starting to work out in our favor. I wasn’t too high on giving up Herrmann but Mohammad wasn’t too bad tonight in his first start with 17pts, 8rebs, and 3blks in our win over Utah. I know it was just our first game with him but it looks like we may now have a legit starting five.

But what’s up with Utah? They haven’t looked so good lately, same goes for New Jersey. I mean if you have Kidd, Carter, and Jefferson on your team you should at least be .500 in the Eastern Conference, right?

And Atlanta is starting to look good. I knew they were going to be a good team sooner or later, I mean they have so much young talent, but I didn’t think they were going to do anything this year. Horford is a beast and a future star not to mention whenever Acie Law comes around and fills their point guard holes they’re going to have a pretty decent team.

And Portland’s looking good to. Imagine if they were to go on track to be as bad as everyone thought they were going to be when Oden injured himself before the season started, and then ended up getting another high draft pick this off-season. That would be nuts, after a year or two they would easily be a dynasty for the next decade with Oden, Aldridge, Roy, and Beasley/Rose/Mayo.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

eyeguess said:


> And Portland's looking good to. Imagine if they were to go on track to be as bad as everyone thought they were going to be when Oden injured himself before the season started, and then ended up getting another high draft pick this off-season. That would be nuts, after a year or two they would easily be a dynasty for the next decade with Oden, Aldridge, Roy, and Beasley/Rose/Mayo.


Ya it's a great time to be a Blazer fan, they just won their 9th straight game tonight. The youngest team in the nba and quite possibly the most talented young team in the league. If they keep playing this well the rest of the way they should make the playoffs, if not I'm not worried that just means a good 1st round pick again with Oden coming back next season :eek .

Boston is looking really good this year, Detroit's not looking too bad either. San Antonio will be the team to beat again this season. A few surprises though, Miami looks horrible and Chicago isn't looking so great either after looking pretty decent last season, wth happened to them? Haven't been watching as many games as I'd like due to my health problems so I'm kinda out of the loop on them.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

oden had surgery on his knee, he wasnt injured...and i think the nets just need a big man, cause even with them 3, with out a decent big man, you cant do ****....

i still watch the NBA, just not that much...i seen grant hill dunk on diop last night though, i couldnt believe it lol, it was crazy, i pretty sure they lost, but i still couldnt believe grant was still gettin up like that.....i think the NBA is more of a dissapointment this year though, theres not enough good teams.....there all in developement it seems like....i dont even know.....


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Let's go Warriors!!!


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

i like the warriors team honestly...

did you see that game when barron davis hit that step back three that was dirty as ****, that pretty much won that game for them, it was nasty....

i liked the christmas day game with the lakers and suns.....im sorry, but kobe is the best player in the league.....yea, he talks alot of ****, and says his team is wack.....but can you blaim him??, i believe that he can say whatever he wants, he's the greatest in the league, nobody can stop 'em....so talk on kobe lol.....


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

San Antonio Spurs fan (good modest team)!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

seattlegrunge said:


> San Antonio Spurs fan (good modest Dynasty)!


Fixed it for ya. :b


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

hold on now lol.....how can you call them a dynasty...they've only won like 3, and they werent back to back....i believe if they win 5 in a row or 6 out of 8 years, then your a dynasty, but thats only my opinion.....but i do think that the spurs will win yet again in this league.....cause they have the best team, and alot of people dont realize what a team is and how it works.....and the spurs are just schoolin people.....i dont like when people say they hate watching the spurs cause there not "exiting" to watch.....thats just dumb....they have the essence of team work down packed......

but im just watchin for dwight howard.....i bet in like 5 years he's going to be just unstopable, i just wanna see it.......


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

bignate said:


> did you see that game when barron davis hit that step back three that was dirty as @#%$, that pretty much won that game for them, it was nasty....


I think I know what you are talking about. Haha. Good stuff.

Gerard


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

bignate said:


> after reading that, the bucks? lol, there bound to lose...micheal redd needs to leave that city, state, team, everything, he needs to find a new home, cause he will never be the player he's supposed to be on that team, i think he has the dirtiest jumper in the game as of now, besides kobes and tmacs, and iversons....
> 
> anyways....heat are lookin awful, that whole front line is garbage, and alonzo isnt doing well, shaq is shaq, but he needs wade out there....i think boston has the greatest chance to get out of the east, they proved me wrong, i thought they would need a year or two to get chemistry....i think san antonio is coming out of the west, unless the rockets have a good year...
> 
> ...


1. iverson does not have a jumper.
2. Rondo has played better than I even expected. Celtics are great. I think the Pistons are their biggest competition in the East.
3. IMO the Suns are not any closer to beating the Spurs, even with G. Hill. Amare is not the beast that D. Howard is in Orlando.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

lol....how can you say iverson cant shoot....his mid range jumper, he's a beast, that man should be sponcered by jumpman, no questions asked, his game is too much, how can you say he aint got a jumper! lol, i aint buyin it....ive seen him play too much....


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

ya. I like Iverson. I traded him in fantasy, but I got some players from the team I like, but otherwise I like his game, def.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

yea....i3's got game....im tryna see this suposive 7'8' guy with like 28 size shoes or somethin....ive heard speculation, and i wanna know whats really good lmao....but i do...

i havent even seen many games lately, lebron is doing good from what ive seen, his jumper is what he needs to work on, if he had a jumper he'd be a strait beast....

and i wanna see what the hornets will do cause it looks like there gonna make the playoffs....people have slept on that team this year....


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

boston improves to 13-0 against the western conference with a 96-90 victory over dallas (whithout kevin garnett)


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

I hate that the Celtics are winning so much. But I'll give credit where credit is due. They've been playing great. I was impressed that they could pull off a win against Dallas without Garnett. I originally wanted them to lose but Dallas is useless when it comes to winning big games. 

Oh well. At least my Wizards beat them twice.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

celtics dont really have a good record in there confrence though, at least i dont think....but yea lol, dallas really cant do anything when it really matters, there team is too soft and so is there best player...im sorry, if i was 7 foot, i would be dunkin on people all ****in day lmao, **** a jumper, but ide still shoot, but damn, 7 foot?, and you aint dunkin on people each game??, i just dont get it, but he can defenatly play....yea, its super bowl sunday though, and i dont even know if im gonna watch it, i never really even watch football, i just wanna play basketball today lol, or work out or somethin...


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

trades.....did anyone hear about the new trades??...

paul gasol is on the lakers now....they traded kwame brown and some other no name and two 1st round picks, one in 2008, and one in 2010, or somethin like that....and shaq o'neal just got traded to the suns for marion and somebody else....

these trades are interesting....i think that gasol will do good with the lakers, he played in his first game the other day and played well....and when bynum returns they will be a much better team, because both gasol and bynum are long, and they play long, with their arms and everything....but im eager to see how the shaq thing works out, and, im kindof want'n to see what marion does, if anything, for the heat.....some interesting things.....


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

What was Memphis thinking? They basically got nothing for Gasol, they had to have been receiving a ton of offers from teams willing to trade players with actual value for him and they turned them all down for Kwame? Hahahaha the Lakers are going to be so good when Bynum returns.


I actually like this Shaq trade for Phoenix, well at least for the short-term....sorta like what Boston did but I'm actually thinking that Phoenix is the better team now. I mean that's what they needed most right is a defensive big, yeah Shaq is on the decline but he's still a very good center. Besides Phoenix still has a ton of other scorers and Amare moves back to his natural position which now creates a better match up against the teams with legit centers. But I don't know, I guess we'll just have to see how it goes.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

yea....memphis got the raw end of that trade....the only thing that they could be thinking is building a whole brand new team, which will take years, so i dont know.....i wanna see how shaq plays with nash too, cause nash is the type of player who will find anyone on the court at anytime, and he can find you when you dont even know your open, and shaq is a decent passer for a big man....nba is the **** lol.....


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

more trades...its crazy...this is all i heard though....it was an 11 player deal with 3 teams, and the cavs ended up with big ben wallace and wally szerbiak....which probably can help them depending on who they gave up....i wanna see some games....i didnt even see the allstar game or nothing, cause i never heard nothing about it, which is wierd, but i heard dwight howard won the dunk contest, which is crazy cause he's a big man, but whatever works, works....


----------



## brimontz (Nov 10, 2003)

bignate said:


> more trades...its crazy...this is all i heard though....it was an 11 player deal with 3 teams, and the cavs ended up with big ben wallace and wally szerbiak....which probably can help them depending on who they gave up....i wanna see some games....i didnt even see the allstar game or nothing, cause i never heard nothing about it, which is wierd, but i heard dwight howard won the dunk contest, which is crazy cause he's a big man, but whatever works, works....


60% of the Cavs starting lineup from the other night was traded, which is kind of surprising since they are the defending Eastern Conference Champs, but they weren't going to win it all with the lineup they had. Wallace should help with defence, and Szerbiak should help with shooting, so it will probably work out. Gooden, Hughes, Shannon Brown, and Cedric Simmons to Chicago, Ira Newble and Donyell Marshall to Seattle. Cavs also get Joe Smith, Delonte West, and a 2009 2nd rounder from Chicago. Adrian Griffin goes from Chicago to Seattle.

The Cavs are up on the Wizards at halftime despite having a depleted roster at the moment.

Brian


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

^^^
thanks for lettin me in....

omg...lmao...

i seen drew gooden dunk on yoa ming yesterday lmao...i just dont get how yoa gets dunked on like he does, he just cant get up...it has to suck for him, but ****, he loves to play...i just wish i could be as tall as him, i mean, i cant jump too well...but if i was 7'6, i dont believe i would get dunked on unless it was like i had to help someone and they were already in the air or somethin....yoa just strait gets boomed on lmao...its ****ed up, i dont get it.....


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

hahaha it happens, like Tyler Hansbrough dunking on 7’7” Kenny George. Maybe Yao didn’t see him coming, I don’t know I must have missed that part of the game. But I feel bad for Houston now after they've picked things up, get McGrady back and now Yao’s out for the rest of the season. They’re never going to get passed the first round!


But other than that the NBA has been really fun to watch lately, or even more so with all the trades that went on. I think it was all planned out by Stern to get more people watching and if it is it worked, or at least for me I mean I was already a fan but now I’m glued. Like I think he was behind some of the deals to set up for a Lakers vs. Celtics finals, haha probably not though but how great would it be to see that matchup


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

yea..trades have been crazy lately...i heard something about kidd going to the mavericks...i dont know if its true, but i heard it...

oh lmao...yoa saw it coming...he just cant jump, and he dont play big....he so ****in soft, he needs to learn how to use his whole body to create space, he has to get his elbows more out if you ask me....he just doesnt know how to get big....hopefully he can learn sooner or later, cause if he started playing big, then he would be the dominant center he should be, i just think his numbers should be higher...it does suck he's injured though, the rockets always seem **** out of luck sense they got T-mac and yoa together, its wierd....


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Let's go Warriors! Let's go! Let's go Warriors! Let's go!


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

eyeguess said:


> hahaha it happens, like Tyler Hansbrough dunking on 7'7" Kenny George. Maybe Yao didn't see him coming, I don't know I must have missed that part of the game. But I feel bad for Houston now after they've picked things up, get McGrady back and now Yao's out for the rest of the season. They're never going to get passed the first round!
> 
> But other than that the NBA has been really fun to watch lately, or even more so with all the trades that went on. I think it was all planned out by Stern to get more people watching and if it is it worked, or at least for me I mean I was already a fan but now I'm glued. Like I think he was behind some of the deals to set up for a Lakers vs. Celtics finals, haha probably not though but how great would it be to see that matchup


i read this again, and i was thinkin that maybe stern could have had something to do with it....cause it is crazy, in a way....there might be something behind that, cause right now the lakers and the celtics do look pretty good as teams....its kinda crazy lmao, i never really thought about it when i read it the first time, i dont even know why....but thats wierd as ****.....


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

celtics=have beaten every team in the nba.

quite a feat.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

its final four and all that, i guess it deserves a mention, even though i think college is just the retarded cousin of the nba, but thats just me...its tight that all the number 1 teams made it....i just saw the first one with ucla, and i saw that big white guy get dunked on, it was kindof nasty for being a college play, but i dont think it would have happened in the nba, im sorry, i just dont even mess with college, but i have respect for the players cause they are doing their thing and i am talking about it, so i cant hate, but i can chose not to watch it....but i see north carolina winning it, just cause hansboro, its hard for me to believe that hansboro is the best player in the league, cause he's really not all that great....but college is just a developement stage, so i guess i gotta love it.....


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

Washington beat Boston again. :banana

A second round matchup between the wizards and celtics could be very interesting.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

HoboQueen said:


> Washington beat Boston again. :banana
> 
> A second round matchup between the wizards and celtics could be very interesting.


i didnt watch the game. im certain the big 3 didnt get a lot of playing time though.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

^^^
i dont think they did, thats what the announcers were talkin about.....the suns beat the spurs though, it seemed like a good game, and shaq seems to be playin like himself, besides the fact that he doesnt seem to get up like he used to, cause i saw some plays that he should have just dunked over people, but got a lay up instead cause he cant really jump anymore.....im curious to see what the suns do now that shaq seems to have worked himself into the line up in a way....i still think they need to work on chemestry though, but then again, im not in the locker room with them.....i just want the playoffs to start.......


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

odun said:


> i didnt watch the game. im certain the big 3 didnt get a lot of playing time though.


They got more than 30 minutes each.


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GO LAKERS NUMBER 1 SEED CLINCH WESTERN CONFERENCE 

KOBE = MVP MVP MVP 

YEAH!!!!


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Suns vs Spurs on Saturday....

whew gonna be good


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

^^^^
that was a very good game....duncan made his first 3 of the season, couldnt have came at a better time...that series should be good....i really dont even like the hornets squad, i just dont like there attitude, im kindof glad that they wont do anything in the playoffs, they may get past the first or even the second round, but i know the wont get to the finals...but knowing my luck they just may win the whole thing...i really dont know, but i dont like the attitude of that team....


----------



## brimontz (Nov 10, 2003)

The Cavs killed Washington last night by 30, despite the Wizards' best attempts to injury Lebron. 

Brian


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

One stinking point.... Damn. Well, Bosh had a chance to win the game in the end, but didn't get a good shot off thanks to, uh, 'Superman'. Ohhh well.

The game between Toronto and Orlando tonight was a little frustrating to watch. It took awhile for the Raptors to get going - again - but once they did, the game became quite the nail-biter. They worked tonight, and it almost got them the win. Gotta cut down on the turnovers, though.

I know ultimately the Raps won't be winning the series, but at least now I know they won't get swept. *crosses fingers*

Game 3 at the ACC'll be bananas.

Oh, and Bargnani is a spaz.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

both the teams i'm cheering for Suns and Raptors lost and are now down 0-2 ....doh

not looking good


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

The Suns lost? Ugh. None of the teams I like are doing well in the playoffs. Washington is playing like a team full of chokers. I thought that last year the sweep by Cleveland was a fluke (since they were missing their two best players) but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## learning07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Deshawn Stevenson is a joke...


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

416girl said:


> One stinking point.... Damn. Well, Bosh had a chance to win the game in the end, but didn't get a good shot off thanks to, uh, 'Superman'. Ohhh well.
> 
> The game between Toronto and Orlando tonight was a little frustrating to watch. It took awhile for the Raptors to get going - again - but once they did, the game became quite the nail-biter. They worked tonight, and it almost got them the win. Gotta cut down on the turnovers, though.
> 
> ...


Yeah, sooo close. That game was intense. Bargnani's play is a bit disappointing. How does a 7-foot player not know how to rebound? We need all the rebounds we can get! And I couldn't believe Parker went scoreless in 38 minutes after putting up around 20 in game 1. Bosh played his heart out...cant be mad that he missed the final shot. It doesnt look like they'll win the series but I'm crossing my fingers that they wont get swept too.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Toronto up by 13

link for live game http://www.justin.tv/allsports


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

And the Raptors take game 3. :boogie


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

108 - 72 Washington. It's about time. 

Maybe soulja boy should be at all Wizards games.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

JOSE CAlderonnnnnnnn

One of the best passing point guards in the league i'd say behind nash and CP3


----------



## learning07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh Ya my Rockets got the W.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Dallas vs New Orleans http://www.justin.tv/allsports


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Suns down 0-3 to the spurs

ouch

Looks like its over now  and people are thinking Suns Coach is going to get replaced....i like the huddles they have the mic on him and he pretty just says LETS GO LETS GO, come on, lets go lets go....thats it


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Suns are killing my wallet, ****. Hornets will eat the Spurs next round. Ultimate changing of the guard.


----------



## learning07 (Jan 3, 2008)

wow on justintv do they broadcast all the espn games?


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

learning07 said:


> wow on justintv do they broadcast all the espn games?


Yes, streaming is alive and well. I'm loving it for the playoffs. TNT, Fox, NBATV, etc.


----------



## learning07 (Jan 3, 2008)

omg I love you guys thanks, I been looking for this and who knew I would find my answer in a SA FORUM ^_^.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

learning07 said:


> omg I love you guys thanks, I been looking for this and who knew I would find my answer in a SA FORUM ^_^.


yeah the free streams are sweet man

I think its okay to give out websites, i use this one http://www3.myp2p.eu/ - their forums are top notch and provide links for all the sports out there and Justin.tv is great but if you want better quality image then try that forum and there's some different free software out there like Sopcast that has better picture and sound usually.

and the Raptors lost again today


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Halcyon said:


> learning07 said:
> 
> 
> > omg I love you guys thanks, I been looking for this and who knew I would find my answer in a SA FORUM ^_^.
> ...


Yeah, I use myp2p as well. Just got back from the Raps game, poor effort in the 4th. Then again, never expected them to do much. Big pieces are missing.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Damn Raptors! Damn, damn, damn.


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice win by the Suns but it's too little too late.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

the atlanta f'ing hawks tied the series with boston at 2-2.

ugh.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

odun said:


> the atlanta f'ing hawks tied the series with boston at 2-2.
> 
> ugh.


That series is burning my wallet... Still, respect to a young Atlanta that's achieving and setting more levels of potential.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

phoenix 

Guess i'll cheer for the Lakers and Hornets now...hope i don't jinx them lol


----------



## learning07 (Jan 3, 2008)

GO ROCKETTTTTTTTTS!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

go CELTICS!!


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

celtics are dissapointing, to me....they should have already swept that series, and so should have detriot lol, if asking me....

but i dont know if anyone saw the suns game last night, but shaq was killin ****, he was pretty much the reason they broke the record for most missed free throws in a playoff game or somethin, which sucks, but you gotta give credit to the spurs, cause phenox had pleanty of chances to win, and the team couldnt do it....and new orleans has gain my respect lol, they surprised me....and then charles picked them over the spurs, which i dont know how wise that is....but we'll have to see....playoffs are plain and simple, basketball lmao......


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Wizards baby!! what a comeback last night!


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

daaaaave said:


> Wizards baby!! what a comeback last night!


That was a great game. I'm shocked that they didn't send LeBron to the line at the end. For once the refs got it right.

The series with Boston is amusing. I love that Atlanta has stolen some games. The Celtics really should have swept the Hawks.

The Suns really disappointed me but I'm glad they lost. Hopefully now we can get rid of D'Antoni. Those turnovers at the end of the game were just shameful.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

they where, i think his name is diaw, and he just threw that one ball away, and then the other turnover the suns had....suns are dissapointing....but its nice to see shaq seemin like he wants to play again.....


----------



## AShyGuy (Apr 21, 2008)

HoboQueen said:


> daaaaave said:
> 
> 
> > Wizards baby!! what a comeback last night!
> ...


Only two more to go. Let's hope Caron keeps his level of play up.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

sixers are gone, as to no ones surprise.....


----------



## brimontz (Nov 10, 2003)

AShyGuy said:


> HoboQueen said:
> 
> 
> > daaaaave said:
> ...


Wizards go home, so they can think about it for another year how the "overrated" Lebron James & Company defeated them on the Wizards' floor. They took enough cheap shots on Lebron throughout the series, and he still put up a triple-double on them in the deciding game. Washington can talk all they want, but when it came down to it, they were in over their heads.

Brian


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

So much for the Wizards. Next year is gonna be our year, I just know it. As for the remainder of this season? Um, go Hornets and Pistons.

:lol at Boston. Could they possibly be the worst 66 win team ever? I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and say that they win at home on Sunday. If not then they will offically be bigger chokers than Dallas.


----------



## 404error (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, can't believe the Hawks took the Celtics to 7 games. If the Hawks manage to pull out a victory, it will be the biggest playoffs upset in NBA history.

On a side note, it has been announced that Kobe wins the MVP. As a Lakers fan, I must say it's about frickin' time.


----------



## brimontz (Nov 10, 2003)

HoboQueen said:


> So much for the Wizards. Next year is gonna be our year, I just know it.


The Cavs will take out the Wizards again and again -- for as long as Lebron stays in Cleveland. A chant of "overrated" only means something when the person is actually overrated. Any of you Wizards fans would give up any player on your team to get Lebron in a Washington uniform in a heart beat. There's no one on the Wizards roster ANYWHERE near as good as Lebron. Arenas comes closest, but he's no Lebron either.

I have no respect for the Wizards after watching their pathetic display in this series. If Michael Jordan had taken all of the cheap shots that Washington got in on Lebron, those players would have been suspended for 5-10 games minimum. They weren't trying to beat Lebron, they were trying to injure him. It was more than just playing him hard, it was repeated shots to his head, pushing him to the ground when he was midair, poking him in the eye, jabbing him in the legs, etc. -- because they figured that was their best chance to advance. All Washington proved were that they were a bunch of thugs, and even doing that wasn't enough to win or even to push it to seven games. If Cleveland would have stooped to Washington's level, this would have been a REALLY ugly series. Instead, Cleveland took the high road and advances to the next round, while Washington gets to clean out their lockers. Again.

Brian


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't even think the fans believe he's overrated. You've just got that moron Stevenson running his mouth and trying to fire up the fans. But yet again he's made to look like an imbecile. Regardless, Washington had no chance in the series without their big three performing consistently. Still, Cleveland isn't particularly impressive.


----------



## brimontz (Nov 10, 2003)

Slothrop said:


> I don't even think the fans believe he's overrated. You've just got that moron Stevenson running his mouth and trying to fire up the fans. But yet again he's made to look like an imbecile. Regardless, Washington had no chance in the series without their big three performing consistently. Still, Cleveland isn't particularly impressive.


I'm certainly not predicting the Cavs to win it all, but even with Washington's "big three" at full strength, they weren't getting by the Cavs. Three years in a row, they haven't. What will be their excuse next year?


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

i think lebron is halfway, maybe overrated...because he really hasnt proved a whole lot, he got the finals last year pretty easy, because of contriversy, and the wizards didnt have a full team....but i give lebron credit, he is a beast...i just wanna see detroit vs. orlando....im curious....


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

bignate said:


> i think lebron is halfway, maybe overrated...because he really hasnt proved a whole lot, he got the finals last year pretty easy, because of contriversy, and the wizards didnt have a full team....but i give lebron credit, he is a beast...i just wanna see detroit vs. orlando....im curious....


He's gone to the finals, single-handedly, mind you. He's most complete player in the game. He's the first to average such high all around totals since Oscar R. Under 25. Jordan had it much easier than LeBron, given his coach and team-mates.


----------



## brimontz (Nov 10, 2003)

Slothrop said:


> bignate said:
> 
> 
> > i think lebron is halfway, maybe overrated...because he really hasnt proved a whole lot, he got the finals last year pretty easy, because of contriversy, and the wizards didnt have a full team....but i give lebron credit, he is a beast...i just wanna see detroit vs. orlando....im curious....
> ...


People forget about the first few years of Jordan's career when he didn't have much of a supporting cast and didn't have Phil Jackson as a coach.

Look at Lebron's numbers this year. He hasn't had much around him, and he still got to the finals last year. This year, 60% of the starters were traded, and only now is the new team starting to gel. And they still won fairly easily -- a fully healthy Wizards team wouldn't have done much better, that's nothing but an excuse on Washington's part.

If Lebron were in a big city, there would be none of this "Lebron is overrated" talk.

Brian


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

brimontz said:


> The Cavs will take out the Wizards again and again -- for as long as Lebron stays in Cleveland. A chant of "overrated" only means something when the person is actually overrated. Any of you Wizards fans would give up any player on your team to get Lebron in a Washington uniform in a heart beat. There's no one on the Wizards roster ANYWHERE near as good as Lebron. Arenas comes closest, but he's no Lebron either.


The problem is LeBron is all Cleveland has going for it. LeBron isn't overrated. He is overhyped. He's very talented sure but until he actually wins it all there will be some doubters. The fact is that LeBron can't do it alone. Even Michael Jordan needed a good supporting cast around him in order to be successful. The Wizards may not have the best player but the foundations for a great team are there.

I don't really see where anyone did anything that crossed the line. Yeah, there were a lot of hard fouls but it was a playoff game. It always gets a little bit more physical during the playoffs.



brimontz said:


> I'm certainly not predicting the Cavs to win it all, but even with Washington's "big three" at full strength, they weren't getting by the Cavs. Three years in a row, they haven't. What will be their excuse next year?


You are aware that 2 of the 3 were out last year right? This time around and the year before last, okay I'll give credit where credit is due. Cleveland did good. But last year was a fluke.


----------



## brimontz (Nov 10, 2003)

HoboQueen said:


> The problem is LeBron is all Cleveland has going for it. LeBron isn't overrated. He is overhyped. He's very talented sure but until he actually wins it all there will be some doubters. The fact is that LeBron can't do it alone. Even Michael Jordan needed a good supporting cast around him in order to be successful. The Wizards may not have the best player but the foundations for a great team are there.
> 
> I don't really see where anyone did anything that crossed the line. Yeah, there were a lot of hard fouls but it was a playoff game. It always gets a little bit more physical during the playoffs.
> 
> You are aware that 2 of the 3 were out last year right? This time around and the year before last, okay I'll give credit where credit is due. Cleveland did good. But last year was a fluke.


Watch Lebron play every day, and you'll see that he's not overrated or overhyped. The fastest to 10,000 points -- even faster than Kobe. It goes back to the big market/smaller market syndrome. Kobe would not have gotten the accolades he received prior to winning a championship had he been on a team like the Cavs before Lebron or the Charlotte Hornets who drafted him but he refused to play for. There was NONE of this "overrated, overhyped" talk about Kobe early in his career, because he was in LA rather than in Cleveland. Lebron's right up there with Kobe, and he doesn't need a championship to prove it.

Pushing Lebron when he was midair without making a play for the ball was NOT crossing the line? I respectfully disagree. He landed on his side and could have gotten seriously injured on that play. A hard play is a hard play, but when you're not making a play on a ball, it's a cheap shot. There were plenty of other such hard fouls on him that went beyond just playing Lebron tough. You're making excuses and justifying your team's thuggish behavior.

Jordan beat the Cavs a lot when some of their best players at the time (Daugherty, Price, etc.) had injuries. However, no one claimed that Jordan didn't beat the Cavs at their best -- not even the Cavs. Meanwhile, the Wizards, after boasting repeatedly, even during the season, couldn't do what they said would be so easy to do and then used the injury excuse after they lost. This could be a sign that the Wizards are an injury-prone team, like the Cavs of the early 90s were -- you're not going to win a championship with an injury-prone team. The Wizards will be a top echelon team that will always come up short.

Brian


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

HoboQueen said:


> The problem is LeBron is all Cleveland has going for it. LeBron isn't overrated. He is overhyped. He's very talented sure but until he actually wins it all there will be some doubters. The fact is that LeBron can't do it alone. Even Michael Jordan needed a good supporting cast around him in order to be successful. The Wizards may not have the best player but the foundations for a great team are there.


And that's all they'll needed to get to the finals. Picture them when they finally have decent management/coaching in place. Really not sure how you've deemed him as overhyped given that he hasn't won a title by the time he's 23... Are Malone and Stockton also overhyped, since they never won once in 20+ seasons?



> I don't really see where anyone did anything that crossed the line. Yeah, there were a lot of hard fouls but it was a playoff game. It always gets a little bit more physical during the playoffs.


Songaila slap? Come on. Wizards will be going nowhere in the future. Team is so fragile and a number of their players are poorly disciplined. Is Jamison even staying next year? The ****-talking was hilarious, though. Of all teams to do it, the Wizards...


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

i wouldnt take it as far as having it easier than jordan, thats just rediculous....james already had a nickname, shoe deal, all that ****, before he even stepped foot on an actuall nba court....jordan earned all of what he got, james is a beast, but i believe he's had things handed to him, but i mean, his game speaks for itself....


----------



## learning07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hes still so young, has plenty of time to develop even more, scary.


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

LeBron is very talented. I think we all agree with that. All I'm saying concerning the Wizards is that they have a lot of the right pieces in place to build a great team (with some modifications). As for the other stuff, I'm going to stand by my statements. I think we should just agree to disagree here. 

Anyway, best of luck to Cleveland in the second round.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Depends if the big 3 stay together or not. Caron is the only one under contract next year...


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

i dont understand why tim duncan got held to 5 points and 3 rebounds....i didnt see the game, but just saw highlights, and im very confused....but i give credit to the hornets........


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

bignate said:


> i dont understand why tim duncan got held to 5 points and 3 rebounds....i didnt see the game, but just saw highlights, and im very confused....but i give credit to the hornets........


Matches up pretty badly with a West/Chandler front court which is infinitely better on the defensive end than Amare. Hornets will win it in 6.


----------



## shyman1918 (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow...heated...


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

we'll see...i think coaching may play a decent part in the hornets/spurs series....


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

the good thing with raptors exiting earlier is we get more Blaine Harrington from CB4, whew!!!

[youtube:2b8ss9a3]t8Z-T6gDpxQ[/youtube:2b8ss9a3]


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

bignate said:


> we'll see...i think coaching may play a decent part in the hornets/spurs series....


I think Byron has a good amount of experience. He's one of the elite in the game, IMO.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

yea, your right...he coached the nets when they went to the finals, didnt he??, cause im not positive, but its no doubt he has experience....they do seem to be shuttin down duncan though....i never even really seen chris paul play the whole season, so thats why i was doubt'n them, but paul is a damn good player, he just reminds me of a perfect point gaurd, and he has all the perfect pieces....im kindof hope'n they beat the spurs just because i wanna see him and his team play against kobe....playoffs are the **** lmao....


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

There's not any other team in the league that I would want to see fail more than the Hornets. Actually I don't want to see any team fail, just the Hornets. Usually I'd like to see the small franchise underdog team win, but I grew up a Charlotte Hornets fan...so need I say more? However, I do like Chris Paul, I loved watching him play at Wake Forest and I was really hoping that he would fall to us at the fifth pick. But anyway, yeah the NBA playoffs have been fun to watch, I'm still hoping for a Lakers - Celtics finals match up! Lakers still look hopeful in my opinion but the Celtics have looked shaky for most of the playoffs so I wouldn't be too surprised if they were knocked out somewhere along way


----------



## AShyGuy (Apr 21, 2008)

brimontz said:


> Wizards go home, so they can think about it for another year how the "overrated" Lebron James & Company defeated them on the Wizards' floor.


You realize Stevenson doesn't post here, right?  He was really the only one talking trash that I know of. Maybe Gilbert, he does that too. Anywho, Lebron's a heck of a player, no disputing that. The Cavs might even make it through the East again, of course, they'll just get slammed in the Finals until they get some quality players around James. The West is just stacked right now.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

well cavs got smashed last night....and the spurs got a win, it seems like, in the fourth quarter, tim duncan was getting involved....they double him all day, they need to start playin with duncan like he was shaq or somethin, and just pass in and kick out, then i think they may have a chance...but chris pual does some crazy stuff in his games, he still surprises me alot.....


----------



## AShyGuy (Apr 21, 2008)

I wasn't able to stay awake for the second half of the Spurs/Hornets game, but both PGs were having terrific games.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

yes they were...


----------



## shyman1918 (Apr 28, 2008)

And the Cavs have tied the series. That was one hell of a right hook over Garnett.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

yea, that dunk was nice, KG should have just watched it instead of pushing him, it could have been called a foul....but im gettin sick of this homecourt nonsense....its almost making the playoffs boring to watch...i dont see how home court is this much of an advantage, its crazy to me....detriot is the only team....this homecourt advantage is crazy.....


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

spurs crawl from defeat, and i cant wait to see what happens with them and the lakers....


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm rooting for the Lakers.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Same here, a Boston / LA match up would be golden. Though I would be cool with San Antonio coming out over LA as long as Detroit doesn't beat out Boston. I personally like watching San Antonio but Detroit on the other hand can just make any game boring.

But speaking of boring teams, Chicago landing the number one pick only means even more play time on TV, hopefully the pick will yield them a more exciting game. I don't think they could go wrong either way, Rose in my opinion would be better for them. I think he has more upside than Beasley, plus he can play defense. Gordon's not going to be guarding anyone anytime soon and I don't know what happened to Hinrich's D, maybe it was their coaching style but they need help on perimeter defense. But I don't know, Miami's obviously going to take whoever's left and I think Beasley will fit them better anyway. They don't need an upper echelon point guard since they have the passing / playmaking skills with Wade and a guy like Beasley can create for himself, unlike Gordon or Deng. So a guy like Duhon would be adequate enough for Miami and Chicago will probably just straight up let him go if they do pickup Rose. I'm sure Mike D'Antoni is out somewhere in New York kicking himself for being soo greedy.

Yeah I'm all about the draft. If I didn't stop myself I could have written an entire mock draft with comentary on every player and team, just be glad I didn't


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

lebron is not a complete player period........
he does not have a jumper and his defense is not great.
u can say anything about lebron not having anyone on his team, but they play above average defense most of the time which helps their win.


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

i hope detroit and los angeles win.......


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

eyeguess said:


> I'm sure Mike D'Antoni is out somewhere in New York kicking himself for being soo greedy.


He's sitting with Q. Rich, lamenting his decision.



> Yeah I'm all about the draft. If I didn't stop myself I could have written an entire mock draft with comentary on every player and team, just be glad I didn't


I'll do it if you do it.



> lebron is not a complete player period........
> he does not have a jumper and his defense is not great.
> u can say anything about lebron not having anyone on his team, but they play above average defense most of the time which helps their win.


He has the most complete body in the game, isn't far from averaging a triple-double over an entire season, and _is_ a good defender (2.0spg, 1.0bpg). Among SFs, his fg% is among the best in the league. His perimeter game could be improved, yes. Who on the Cavs can contribute offensively on a consistent bases, other than LeBron? Those trades made for lateral movement - improved defense, made stagnant offense even worse.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Slothrop said:


> I'll do it if you do it.


haha yeah I'd love to do one, I gotta work all weekend but I'll come up with one Monday


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

lakers ****ed the spurs up last night...


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

bignate said:


> lakers ****ed the spurs up last night...


That's an understatement. I've never seen the Spurs that badly outplayed in the past 10 years...


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

will someone please issue a warrant for the pistons arrest...for impersonating an eastern conference finals team


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

odun said:


> will someone please issue a warrant for the pistons arrest...for impersonating an eastern conference finals team


Who deserved to be in the EC finals over them? The whole conference is brutal. Not that it matters, Lakers have this one locked up.


----------



## 404error (May 1, 2008)

Slothrop said:


> bignate said:
> 
> 
> > lakers @#%$ the spurs up last night...
> ...


Actually, the Lakers blew out the Spurs nearly every game in the 2001 playoffs. In game 3 of the 4-game sweep, they beat the Spurs by 39 points.  I remember because I was at the Staples Center that game.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

404error said:


> Slothrop said:
> 
> 
> > bignate said:
> ...


Oh wow, must have been awesome. I absolutely despise the Spurs - Bruce (Lee) Bowen and his disgusting tactics should have earned him a life-time ban even since he drop-kicked Wally.

[youtube:2ojopssx]v/5kj6h8TF58U[/youtube:2ojopssx]


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

i was at the pacers game when they were chanting "reggie, reggie" and another pacers game when boston didnt even score a point in over time, the first time it happened....but that was a long time ago......


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

i wanna see a piston-laker finals.....


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

Man, I dislike the Lakers so much! Argh.

Go Celtics!!!! They got it this year. *crosses fingers* :yes


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Congratulations to the Lakers! Well done!

I'm rooting for Boston in the other series. 

- Gerard


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Iron Butterfly said:


> Man, I dislike the Lakers so much! Argh.
> 
> Go Celtics!!!! They got it this year. *crosses fingers* :yes


Not a chance.


----------



## ahmerw007 (Feb 11, 2008)

Ugh...I hate the Lakers and the Celts, if they are in the finals, i don't think I'll be watching.


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

They won tonight...woowooowoo! :b. Hey, you never know!

A Company Flow fan...8)


Slothrop said:


> Iron Butterfly said:
> 
> 
> > Man, I dislike the Lakers so much! Argh.
> ...


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

My Summer is forever ruined--- darn the luck...

http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/arti ... /805310407


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Iron Butterfly said:


> They won tonight...woowooowoo! :b. Hey, you never know!
> 
> A Company Flow fan...8)
> 
> ...


[/quote:29rh5quw]

El-P's a bad-*** and then some.


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

He's sick. Do you like his new (recent) album?


Slothrop said:


> Iron Butterfly said:
> 
> 
> > They won tonight...woowooowoo! :b. Hey, you never know!
> ...


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Iron Butterfly said:


> ...


Yep, I just dug up a review I wrote on it, it was fantastic. I've been using it as a writing sample for some jobs I've been applying for, even.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Go Celtics! :b

Tickets go onsale at 2pm, and hopefully they don't keep offering me $300 seats like for the Eastern Conference Finals. I'm a poor girl, hello!


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

Oh, let me read the review! Are you a writer? He's so abstract and innovative. I got to see him not too long ago and it was great! That was the last time I got to see Camu Tao (R.I.P.) w/ El. 


Slothrop said:


> Iron Butterfly said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Gah I hate them both. Go Lakers. I am not watching.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

lmao...

im all lakers....they have kobe, and he will produce when you need him, however he does it, he will do it...but it should be a good serious, gasoul and garnett, but lakers also got turioff, and he's a beast, he'll walk all over whoever the celtecs center is, lmao i dont even know his name....but i think lakers will get this, should be enjoyable to watch....


----------



## SayHelloToSunshine (May 28, 2008)

KG will dominate the power forward matchup just how he shut down rasheed wallace. geez, i hope sam cassell doesnt get play time. I expect Odom and Gasol to be big disappointments. Kobe is gonna be Kobe. celtics in 7! turioff? Kendrick Perkins will own that nub.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

SayHelloToSunshine said:


> KG will dominate the power forward matchup just how he shut down rasheed wallace. geez, i hope sam cassell doesnt get play time. I expect Odom and Gasol to be big disappointments. Kobe is gonna be Kobe. celtics in 7! turioff? Kendrick Perkins will own that nub.


I don't see KG playing any better than Duncan played, and again, who guards Odom, Perkins? Odom's speed will make that a difficult match-up.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

perkins cant lift a finger to turiouf...i know you saw the "flight of the night" when turiof got that board over duncan and just boomed it....perkins cant even jump, turiouf is gonna have his way with him...thats just my prediction though....


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

i think the lakers got the series cause of kobe. kobe makes so many tough shots. the celtics are good and all but they don't have a guy like kobe.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

The best team that I ever saw play....
http://www.nba.com/playoffs2004/challen ... s1986.html


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

Go Celtics!!!!! 8)


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Iron Butterfly said:


> Oh, let me read the review! Are you a writer?




Yeah, well, an aspiring one at least.

No, you can't read it. :b


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

boston got 'em...it was kindof scary when peirce supposivly got hurt...but fun to watch....


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

2-0, boston....


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

Damn, damn, damnnnnnnn!!! :x


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

I picked up a second job so I haven’t been able to watch as many games lately and it sucks because I've been waiting for this match up for such a long time. But thankfully they play on Thursday so I'll be able to at least catch that game. I have no idea on who I should pull for though. I'd like to see Boston's big three and the other vets they picked up win a title and on the other hand I'd like to see Kobe win one without Shaq. I don't really have anything to add about the games, I'm just glad Boston lost last night to keep the series interesting.

Off the topic of the Finals though, what's up with Chicago choosing Vinny Del ***** as their new head coach? With such a young team, shouldn't you go after a more experienced head coach? Not saying he won't do well but with all the decent coaches out on the market wouldn't you want to bring in some experience to a team with no real veteran leadership?

I don't know I just heard about it today so I haven't really looked into it. But anyway I'll start working on a mock draft sometime soon, maybe after the finals.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

i dont know, i havent heard anything about vinny del ***** sense he played for the spurs, i didnt even know he was still around the nba, i guess they felt he was qualified...and terry porter is the new head coach for the suns, its funny hearing all these names that ive seen play before when i was a little kid, its kindof funny to me....


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

MACHIIIIIIIIIINE!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

i think celtics got it....unless kobe wants to make history, cause he's gonna have to....


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

Nate, you know the Celtics got this! :lol That was an amazing game!! Wow. The Lakers would have to win 3 straight games.. the chances are highly unlikely.


----------



## jjbnum3 (Nov 12, 2003)

Celtics got it.I would think that losing a big lead like that on your home court put the second to final nail
in La's coffin. :banana

also i turned off the last game after the 1st quarter,I thought it was going to be a blow out.

And heres a little history on both teams,I think no other two teams have won more NBA titles between both teams,the finals have been going on for about 60 years.

*Boston Celtics (NBA/BAA, 1947-2008) - 16 League Championships and 46 Playoff Appearances*
17 if they win tomorrow.

*Los Angeles Lakers (NBA, 1961-2008) - 9 League Championships and 44 Playoff Appearances 
Minneapolis Lakers (NBA/BAA, 1949-1960) - 5 League Championships and 11 Playoff Appearances*


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

too bad kobe couldn't take over in the clutch in game 4
like I thought he would. I know he can't play well every
game but this was such an important game.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

I fully expect Kobe and the Lakers to win at least 3 more championships before he retires. If this year doesn't bring one, it will be in the next few years. A lineup of Fisher-Kobe-Odom-Gasol-Bynum is unstoppable.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

celtics will make off-season moves though...i still want to believe that kobe will just take over and win this, but he's just not jordan, and i just wanna see it so bad, but he's just not jordan, and their making him a jump shooter, and his jay isnt really all that great unless he is getting lay ups and dunks, and he really doesnt get those with the celtics D, but it still isnt over yet, not untill that 4th quarter is over....but celtics do have the advantage, but i still cant call it, cause i really dont know what will happen....


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

What off-season moves can they make? They have no real assets beyond their big three, and they're only getting older. PJ Brown, Cassell, and House will likely be gone. They have no youth other than Pruitt and Rondo..


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

BOSTON CELTICS!! :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap 
(And **** Spike Lee and all of the Hollywood celebrities!) :lol

http://www.nba.com/finals2008/photos/ce ... me6_3.html











This helps ease the loss of the Patriots a little bit!!

:boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Good job by the Celtics, they put together a very specific team that got the job done. I can't help but think that this championship will be in exchange for another 5+ years of despair in 2 years or so (like it's currently happening to Miami). Cassell and Brown will retire, House and others will be out of a contract, and the big 3's contract puts them way over the cap. We'll see.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

I'm going to take the opportunity to sound off on the NBA. Hell, I can even lump the NFL and MLB into this as well.

When you have a championship celebration, the PLAYERS (you know, the men who are out there busting their ****ing balls trying to win) need to be the first to get the trophy. It makes my stomach curl every time I see a trophy handed from commissioner to owner. It's bull**** and a slap in the face to the players. With how much pro sports are a business today, can these leagues not, for one night, put the players before business? 

A lot of NHL fans rip Gary Bettman to shreds, but this is one thing the NHL absolutely owns the NBA, NFL and MLB on. He gives the Stanley Cup to the winning team's captain. Nobody without skates and equipment on touches the trophy before every last player, including those not in the lineup, gets their moment in the spotlight with hockey's holy grail.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

PGVan, a rebuttal to this is that the owner is the one putting up the money to run the whole operation.


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

Great game! It was amazing seeing them win. I was so happy for them. They absolutely destroyed them!  :boogie


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

srschirm said:


> PGVan, a rebuttal to this is that the owner is the one putting up the money to run the whole operation.


I don't care. Any owner can have his GM buy players they hope will win. The players are the ones out there doing all the work, and without their success (I will even include the coaches in this), the owner wouldn't have the revenue from ticket and merchandise sales to run the operation. There will always be the few franchises who turn a profit no matter what, but even if the Celtics are one of those, their owner is still turning a much higher profit because of Kevin Garnett jersey sales alone. KG should have been the first Celtic to touch that trophy.

The owner should be the last one to touch the trophy. ESPN should be put to shame for showing a TV interview of the Celtics' owner while the players were getting their first touch.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Personally, I never give thought to things like who should be the first to touch the trophy. And unless they're really good at masking their disappointment, I don't think the players are too bothered by it.

Paul Pierce, who has invested 10 years of his life in this team, is absolutely over the moon. After all those years with awful coaches like Rick Pitino and M.L. Carr, to have finally won and get the respect he deserves is all that matters. I was just watching the celebration parade live on TV and I've never seen a happier group of people. I've watched celebration parades for the Patriots and the Red Sox and those were tame compared to what I just saw today.

Go Celtics!


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

What do Celtics fans see for the next 5 years?

Personally, I feel the next 2 years will be Conference/NBA Finals appearances but I don't see any more championships. Following those two years, I only see bad in Boston. The team was gutted to make way for two all-stars, what more can you expect?

The Lakers would have won this series with Andrew Bynum and he's back next year. There have been a lot of rumors that Odom will be dealt for Ron Artest. That would really beef up their defence and could kick-start another dynasty. I see a New Orleans-Lakers Conference Finals being the norm for the next 5 years.

The draft is in a week, I hope the Raptors make some big moves in the off-season. Hopefully that will mean acquiring Maggette for Ford, trading to move up in the draft, and getting a big man.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

The future is unwritten, the only thing that can be DEFINITIVELY stated is that Boston Celtics are the 2008 NBA Champions....


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

i believe the celtics need to make some type of moves, i dont know the story behind the salary cap or anything, but they need somebody to complement KG down low, cause i dont think perkins gets the job done as well as somebody else could, but i really dont know...i was glad to see KG get a trophy though, it was a fun game to watch...


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Hopefully there will be a re-match in next year's finals. Bynum is going to show the world exactly why the Lakers lost this year - him. He will absolutely kill Perkins in their match-up, and help out on KG. If not for his injury, the Lakers would have won this series in 5, IMO.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

but perkins is a big boy, he would out muscle bynum, but bynum has length, the only way to know is to see it...but i think the celtics need to get someone else, i know they will aquiare somebody, they have to....


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Bynum's got 20 lbs. on Perkins. He was averaging 13/10/2bpg before he went down with a serious injury. He'd take him. 

To stay competitive, the Celtics will probably sign some more cheap role players to plug-in defensively. I'd assume they'll try to address their lack of low-post help, too.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

perkins is a big boy, he's more to the ground, we've seen him play, he can defenatly out muscle bynum, bynum is long and skinny, perkins is shorter and more muscular...but predictions are predictions, only way to know is to see it...


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

While I think Bynum is a great/good player, I don't know if they will be as effective with him. Bynum will have to adjust and do so correctly. His return alone will not automatically guarantee a ring.

Same thing happened with the Suns. Amare (STAT1) was out for the year with his knee surgery and Boris Diaw took over essentially STAT1's spot.

When Amare came back, Diaw did not know where he fit with the team. He was the odd ball out. Dumb move by the Suns to resign Diaw to an extension without waiting to see if he and STAT1 could co-exist.

How will Pau Gasol and Bynum co-exist? We will have to wait and see.


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

I would love to see Ben Wallace playing along side either Duncan with the Spurs or KG in Boston.

PS: I am a big Big Ben fan.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

theturtle said:


> While I think Bynum is a great/good player, I don't know if they will be as effective with him. Bynum will have to adjust and do so correctly. His return alone will not automatically guarantee a ring.
> How will Pau Gasol and Bynum co-exist? We will have to wait and see.


I see no reason why Bynum and Gasol won't work out. Bynum has the body of as prototypical anchor-style centre and Gasol has more than enough length to play the 4. Amare isn't even a centre and Diaw is even smaller - of course him and Diaw couldn't shore up the Suns' garbage post-defense. That was the entire reason they went for Shaq.

If they manage to field the following lineup, they will be incredibly difficult to beat (Fisher/Kobe/Artest/Gasol/Bynum). In Artest you have the best perimeter defender in the league, so he will be tasked to stop the opposition's scorer. Gasol is one of the premier offensive PFs in the league, not so much defensively, but Bynum's presence will be more than enough to make up for that. Then obviously you've got the greatest player in the game, and with Artest taking over the majority of the go-to defense, Kobe is free to expend most of his energy on the offensive end. On the offensive end, Kobe has two other great options to pass to, fill the bench with role players and you've got a dynasty. We'll see.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

kobe will still have to play D, thats why the lakers lost this year, they didnt think they would have to play defense...everything is still wide open untill the trade deadline of '09...i think making predictions now is dumb, but thats just what i think...


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

PGVan said:


> srschirm said:
> 
> 
> > PGVan, a rebuttal to this is that the owner is the one putting up the money to run the whole operation.
> ...


I don't think it's that big of a deal, personally.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

I do. As a sports fan, it's a disgrace to see an owner given better attention than the players, who us fans buy tickets to see.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

^^^
yea, its kindof dumb, but i dont really think the players cared, cause the owner does own the team, and if it wasnt for him the trophy would have never been won, but i think its kindof shallow for the owner to try to get his face in there like he actually played to get it, but he put his work in, in other ways and i guess he just wanted his credit...and his quick 15 minutes...


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

has anyone heard about any off-season moves???

ive heard about jermain o'neal going to the raptors but i dont know if its true...and yea, i could go to NBA.com and figure this out, but i would rather just ask and hope somebody knows, and if yall know about any other moves...thank you.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

bignate said:


> has anyone heard about any off-season moves???
> 
> ive heard about jermain o'neal going to the raptors but i dont know if its true...and yea, i could go to NBA.com and figure this out, but i would rather just ask and hope somebody knows, and if yall know about any other moves...thank you.


Yes, Jermaine was traded here! TJ Ford was the main piece that went Indy's way. I wrote an article on the trade, actually. http://www.tosports.ca/?p=284

Some big signings this off-season:

Baron Davis to the Clippers
Elton Brand to the Sixers
Corey Maggette to the Warriors
James Posey to the Hornets

Bulls are certainly going to make some moves. Hinrich is on his way out and I wouldn't be surprised to see Larry Hughes go, either.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

i have no respect for larry hughes, he's said that he plays the game just to go out and play, not to win...and yea, i was just corious, im surprised to see posey at the hornets, i thought he was a big part of the celtics, i love the nba...


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Well, not only that, but he's washed up. He's a shadow of what he used to be, mainly in Washington, where he was a legit 22/6/5 type of player. 

Predictions for next year:

West:
LAL
NOH
UTH
SAS
PHX
HOU
DAL
POR

East:
BOS
DET
TOR
ORL
PHI
CLE
CHI
WAS


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Your predictions are pretty close to mine

West
LA Lakers
New Orleans
Houston
Utah
San Antonio
Phoenix
Dallas
LA Clippers

East
Boston
Detroit
Toronto
Orlando
Philadelphia
Cleveland
Washington
Miami

I'm always way off though I think last year I had Chicago winning the East


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

now how in the **** is mr. lebron james gonna lose a game of horse to a nobody, cause thats pretty much who he lost too...

i bet he really doesnt care, but god damn, how can the new face of the nba not even be able shoot a rock and win in a game of horse...he needs work on his jumper...


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL @ Oklahoma City Thunder!


----------

